# homemade snare



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

i made a snare from 30lb tess fishing line and it worked pretty good during testing now i just need to catch some rabbits :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

rabbits have pretty sharp teeth and my cut through your 30lb fishing line. I'd also look into if that is legal or not.

xdeano


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

He has a point. I had thought about using twine but they can chew through that to. so i used some wire and put a fishing leader on the end because it gets the same effect as twine and the rabbit cant chew through it.


----------

